# New 27rsds



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I just posted some pics of my new 2005 27RSDS in the members gallery if anyone is interested. We just upgraded from a 2004 26RS. I can't wait to camp in this puppy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!! on the newer model









Thor


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Very nice. I like that floorplan.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Very nice.








Did you order the slide topper from your dealer? That is yet another mod I am considering.








Anyway looks great makes me more anxious for mine to show up. Thanks for posting the pictures.

Jared


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they recommended it so I had the dealer install it for me when I picked it up. It may have cost more ($299) than doing it myself, but it was worth it to me not to have to hassle with it. It took them about half an hour to install it and that was with them taking their time. I also had them install the Ultra 3500 electic tongue jack ($294). I specifically ordered that one ahead of time. I like that 6" telescopic foot pad.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I'm missing something. The only photo I can find in the gallery is the one with your new Outback parked in the driveway. Are there others that I'm missing?

Tim


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, I'm missing something. The only photo I can find in the gallery is the one with your new Outback parked in the driveway. Are there others that I'm missing?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]23957[/snapback]​


The other ones are in the members gallery under indycohiba.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

By members gallery, I assume you mean the old gallery. I didn't know we could still post there. I'll take a look, thanks.

Tim

Nevermind, I found them. I think I need another cup of coffee this morning. I just wasn't making the connection. Pic's look great.

Tim


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

That is one sweet camper!







It is very similar to the 28RSDS that we'll be picking up on Monday.

It looks like the water hookup is at the front of the camper. Is that correct?

I have the same truck that you have. How did the TV/camper combination tow?

Last question: How's the clearance for the electric tongue jack you purchased? By clearance, I'm wondering how easy it is to remove the cover for the LP and battery.

Again, that is one SWEEEEEET rig. I'll bet you can't wait to get it to the campgrounds!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

PghOutback said:


> That is one sweet camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The water hookup is at the front and electric in the back. I bought one of those flat 50' hoses that roll up on a spindle. That should make connecting easier.

The tow vehice pulled it just fine. I did not notice much difference between it and the 26RS. The trailer has a dry weight of 5700 pounds, probably a bit more with the slide cover and electric tongue jack. I pulled it 65-70 miles per hour over a distance of 320 miles. When I loaded it up at home with family to take to storage, no problems pulling then either. My TV has an 8700 pound tow rating with a 14,500 GCWR. The trailer GVWR is 7,200 and the same for the truck. I figured I will normally be towing about 6700 pounds with a CGW of 13,300; I don't tow with water. I am still under the GCRW by 1,200 pounds and under the trailer weight by 2,000 pounds. I ran all of the numbers in the Towing Weight Demonstrator and am under them all. The truck weight is the one that is the closest due to the payload of the tongue weight but the WD bars help with that and this trailer, although heavier, has less tongue weight than the 26RS I owned.

I just put the propane cover on from the side. I have only done it twice, but it did not seem any more difficult than putting it on the from the front.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

PghOutback said:


> That is one sweet camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, have fun with your new 28RSDS and I hope your PDI goes well!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, someone post a link to all the pictures. I can only see the one of the unit in the driveway.

Randy


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> OK, someone post a link to all the pictures. I can only see the one of the unit in the driveway.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]23971[/snapback]​


Here you go:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=38


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Same problem here.

Mark


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Click on "gallery" at the top of the page, then click on "members' galleries", then click on "indycohiba." It took me a couple of minute to figure it out.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Dry weight of 5,700 pounds, plus the slide cover and jack. So around 5,800 pounds dry. That is 1,000 pounds heavier than the 26 RS dry. Really nice unit. I don't think my Yukon XL 1500 even with the 4.10s would appreciate all that extra weight going up the Rockies. Nice spacious floor plan (yeah, slides help with that).

How L-O-N-G is that 27 RSDS?

Randy


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Dry weight of 5,700 pounds, plus the slide cover and jack.Â So around 5,800 pounds dry.Â That is 1,000 pounds heavier than the 26 RS dry.Â Really nice unit.Â I don't think my Yukon XL 1500 even with the 4.10s would appreciate all that extra weight going up the Rockies. Nice spacious floor plan (yeah, slides help with that).
> 
> How L-O-N-G is that 27 RSDS?
> 
> ...


Yea, that is one of the benefits of living in the Midwest; can tow a heavier trailer with more ease. If I lived in CO, I would look to a lighter unit as well. It's a whopping 29'7".


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful trailer Indy!

Congrats and enjoy









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Beautiful trailer Indy!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy
> 
> ...


You too! Have you taken delivery yet?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Indy,

Thanks for the link. I'm not too computer savvy but I got the pictures from your link. Nice rig. So, two queen beds, huh?

Happy camping!







sunny

Mark


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

mswalt said:


> So, two queen beds, huh?
> [snapback]24029[/snapback]​


Yea, we chose this model for several reasons over the 28BHS or 28RSDS. Keep in mind we sold our 26RS so we camped with the bunks in the past.

1. I am a night owl and my wife goes to bed early. This allows me to stay awake and read or watch TV without keeping her awake. I will just shut the door and she turns on her fan cutting both noise and light.

2. We like the larger bathroom and entry into the bedroom. Makes changing easier and I won't feel cramped in the bathroom. I also like having a room for my clothes and having a night stand by the bed.

3. We prefer not sleeping in the slide bed and prefer the island set-up. The 28BHS has this bed, but you loose the privacy factor. Also, there is enough age difference between my kids that we don't really need bunks. My daughter and one of her friends can comfortably sleep in the slide bed and my son on the couch. I also have a cot that I can easily set-up if I need the extra sleeping space. So we only really loose the ability to sleep one person, if we need to pile a bunch of people in the trailer.

4. When my in-laws camp with us, they can use the bedroom and have their own privacy with a separate door if they get up before the rest of the family. They would not stay overnight with us before with the bunk house. Same with friends, we can now more comfortably accommodate 2 families due to the increased privacy and 2 queen beds for the adults.

I have not seen anyone else discuss this model so we are definitely in the minority of those prefering this floor plan compared to the new 28RSDS. shy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting pics. Very nice trailer. That thing is huge.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

indycohiba said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful trailer Indy!
> ...


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

THAT NEW SLIDE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!









I wished they had that before I bought my 2005 28RSS, because I certainly would have chosen it. I always thought that you guys that wanted to change the configuration were going overboard, but I'm wrong, you guys have the right idea. Count me in on that mod! The wife will kill me of course if I screw something up, but I'm not scared or anything!









Congrats to Keystone for making the change!







Excuse me....trying...to ward...off...new...camper.....fever,must...go...look....at....depleted...funding....statement (aka check book)!!!!









Jason


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Swapping the Dinette for the Sofa in the slide was mentioned many times on this site.

Feedback from the dealers is that Keystone is "keenly aware of this site". Do you think they actually made some design decisions based on what they read here?

Interesting thought

I really like the layout as well. The front end is basically the 28BH-S bedroom with an exterior door and the rest a 28RSS.

Very nice!

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

luv2rv said:


> Feedback from the dealers is that Keystone is "keenly aware of this site". Do you think they actually made some design decisions based on what they read here?
> [snapback]24220[/snapback]​


I hope so!









When I see the new trailers...and look at things that have changed...I gotta believe they are listening to the buyers. Even some of the minor annoyances have been changed.

It makes good sense to post the good and the bad things. They could be listening!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> It makes good sense to post the good and the bad things. They could be listening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are, I wish they would change the electrical connection for the lights in the queen slide so that you don't have to unplug each time. On my 26RS I ripped the connector off. A better propane cover design is a must. Lastly, not a must, but it would also be nice to see improvements to the shower like in the Sydney Edition.









Some changes from my 2004 26RS I really like include:

1. The new design on the rails for the queen slide, no longer have to slide into the black tubes. Makes leveling the rails much easier.

2. The outside door catches have been redesigned so that it is much easier to move/remove for opening and closing the door

3. They got rid of the pull out tub for the front storage compartment and made it much larger.

4. Redesigned the hinge on the front storage compartment to reduce leaks

5. New dinette design so that it does not attach to the wall

6. Carbon monoxide detectors are now standard

7. Remote for the radio

8. Rollout kitchen window; I don't know if they changed that on the 2005 26RS; I always had a hard time opening that window in the past.

9. New outdoor cook center with extendable cutting board

Great job Keystone for the improvements!


----------

